# Bringing pet rat to Philippines



## KimandJasper (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi all, I will be moving to the Philippines next year and I am hoping against all judgment that my pet rat, Jasper, will be able to come along? I have heard that I could take him on a boat instead of a plane, but I can't find much information online about whether he would be able to enter the country. 

I would be wiling to get him all the documents he needs and I have checked that he is not listed on the CITES website, but I can only find information on bringing a cat or dog into the country. 

If anyone has any tips or advice, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

KimandJasper said:


> Hi all, I will be moving to the Philippines next year and I am hoping against all judgment that my pet rat, Jasper, will be able to come along?
> If anyone has any tips or advice, I would really appreciate it!


Unless you are a Philippine Citizen or married to one or on one of the special Visa's, i seriously doubt you will be permitted in by next year & by then your RAT will likely be dead or near death anyway as the lifespan of a pet rat is only 12 to 24 months. 
SOURCE: Life Expectancy of a Store-Bought Rat


----------



## KimandJasper (Aug 12, 2021)

Hey_Joe said:


> Unless you are a Philippine Citizen or married to one or on one of the special Visa's, i seriously doubt you will be permitted in by next year & by then your RAT will likely be dead or near death anyway as the lifespan of a pet rat is only 12 to 24 months.
> SOURCE: Life Expectancy of a Store-Bought Rat


I will be on special visa and with proper care, a rat can live up to five years. But I hope you feel COOL.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

KimandJasper said:


> I will be on special visa and with proper care, a rat can live up to five years. But I hope you feel COOL.


Hi and welcome to the forum, enjoy.
Yep agree Hooded rats can live 4 to 5 years. They can make great pets. No idea if you can bring one to the Philippines though and if so requires a lot of paperwork and quarantine time and costs, hope it's not too difficult for you.






Bringing Pets to the Philippines - Embassy of the Philippines in Singapore


The Embassy of the Philippines in Singapore wishes to inform travellers to the Philippines of the revised requirements and procedures for the transport of pets into the country: Import permit issued by the Philippine Bureau of Animal Industry (BAI), which can be obtained from...



www.philippine-embassy.org.sg





I am wondering though what a "special visa" is and if it will grant entry to the Philippines given the current and probably ongoing constraints for the next 12 months?

Good luck and keep us posted.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KimandJasper said:


> I will be on special visa and with proper care, a rat can live up to five years. But I hope you feel COOL.


You may have already looked at this website but just in case try this Philippine Consulate General Vancouver

If this doesn't pan out then visit the office in person. Another big negative is that if you aren't a diplomat or own some sort of large corporation SRRV type Visa in the Philippines it'll probably be another two years before it opens up to tourists.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Bringing a rat to the Philippine? Kinda like bringing sand to the beach, plenty of rats here just adopt…😂


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

They are amazing pets and Jasper is great name for one. I hope things work out and you can take him. Maybe check with the Ph Embassy in your country.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Kimandjasper,

Might be a bad ideal to bring your rat there. Your rat might become localized with all the1,000's of other rats there. hahaha

GOOD LUCK
art


----------

